# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Για να έχω ασύρματο δίκτυο σε όλη την πολυκατοικία

## nikarip

Γεια σας παιδιά. Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω εγώ είναι να βάλω ένα ασύρματο router στο δεύτερο όροφο και να πιάνω σήμα και στον 1ο. Έβαλα ήδη το router στον 2ο όροφο αλλά στον 1ο όροφο έχω σε ένα δωμάτιο σήμα και στα υπόλοιπα όχι. Θέλω λοιπόν ασύρματα να έρχεται σήμα στον 1ο όροφο και από εκεί πάλι ασύρματα να μοιράζεται σε όλο το σπίτι.  Έχω στη διάθεσή μου 3 router (τα  thomson TG585 v7, thomson TG585 v8, LINKSYS WAG200G). Δε θέλω να πάρω νεό δυνατό router (μη "ψηθούμε" κιόλας). Σκέφτομαι όταν δε θα το χρειάζομαι το δίκτυο στον 1ο όροφο να κλείνω απλά τα μηχάνημα που είναι εκεί και ο πάνω όροφος θα συνεχίζει να έχει κανονικά σήμα. Μπορώ να πετύχω αυτό που θέλω με τα τρία router και αν όχι τι χρειάζομαι ακόμα;

----------


## AgentWolf

Δες πιο από τα τρία router-άκια υποστηρίζουν Wireless Bridge, ή AP Router (Access Point Router).

Αυτές είναι οι δύο επιλογές που θα σε σώσουν.

Το Router-άκι που δεν υποστηρίζει τίποτα από τα δύο, να το βάλεις σαν κεντρικό, να έχει πάνω του την γραμμή ADSL δηλαδή (αν δεν κάνω λάθος στον 2ο όροφο).

Το Router-άκι που υποστηρίζει τουλάχιστον ένα από τα δύο (Wireless Bridge, ή AP Router), θα το βάλεις στον 1ο όροφο, στο δωμάτιο που έχει σήμα. Το Router-άκι αυτό, με την δυνατότητα αυτή και τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις, θα παίρνει δίκτυο από το router του 2ου ορόφου και θα το αναμεταδίδει στον 1ο.

Οι διαφορές μεταξύ του Wireless Bridge και του AP Router, είναι μεγάλες, αλλά μην σε απασχολεί. Και τα δύο κάνουν την δουλειά που θέλεις.

----------

